# Kickin' around the idea of having a show.



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I've been thinking about having a show in my area. I found a hotel with a fair sized conference room in Elkhart Indiana close to the 80/90 toll road. Elkhart is close to the IN/MI state line and almost in the middle going east to west. The room isn't cheap, but I think I could swing it. I have to check if I need a permit and how much it will cost if needed. What I really need to know is how many people are interested. I'm not looking to profit from table fees and admission. I'd just like to have a show in this area, even if I didn't get all my money back for the room and permit. If I had it this year it would be close to the end of the season, maybe March or early April. I'd like to do Feb. but that's cutting it pretty tight for this year. Let me know what you think. :dude: 

Craig


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Sounds cool, but you should contact those folks who sell at other shows in neighboring states (It's too late to get them to sell at this one, but it may attact them to sell at your show in the future). Also set a date that doesn't conflict with other shows ( check SCJ's show schedule). If possible, look into having a layout at the show, maybe tie in some organized tjet/Afx racing and you'll have something for both racers and collectors.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Starting up another show is very commendable. I would imagine that talking to some other folks who have hosted smaller shows would help you a lot. Bob Beers would probably have some great advice. Rocky (newbombturk on this board) would also be a good guy to talk to. Slot Car Johnny on this board is a fixture at a lot of shows and probably understands what makes or breaks a show as much as anyone.

As a show attendee the things that matter most to me, in order of importance are:

1) Location
2) Date
3) Number and quality of vendors

Since the location is fixed for you and is in a geographic area that already has some slot car show coverage, you'll really have to focus on the other two factors. The current shows are seasonal so adding another show to one of the edges of the current "show season" would probably be your best bet unless you can find an open slot between existing shows. I have no idea how you go about getting multiple top quality vendors. That's probably the hardest part.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Date and attendance are my biggest worries. I think the location will be good although I haven't seen the place in person yet, just one of the reasons this season dosen't look to good. I did talk to the manager of the hotel and they said they would be cool with it. I'm sure they won't mind having the extra business. Maybe if I shoot for early in the season next year like Sept. or Oct. I'll have the show open for H.O. 1/24 and 1/32 scale. There's a lot of 1/24 guys in our area who would probably enjoy a show closer to them also.

Craig


----------

